# Thomann big purchase, Should I wait for a sale season?



## MoeWalsaad (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello There,
I am purchasing almost my entire new home studio gear and equipment from Thomann.de, and because I will be paying lots of money so I'm concerned whether there is gonna be a sale season coming any time soon that worth waiting for like Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Christmas sales.. etc

so..

Other than the Hot deals that Thomann makes throughout the year, is the site known for other special sales seasons?
Thanks,


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 18, 2018)

not sure what you are buying, but I would wait for Black Friday and also compare prices with other shops. I have good experiences with Thomann.de but also my other experiences with different shops are all good. you have some choices here and iam sure you can save some money if you wait a bit.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 18, 2018)

i would wait till Black Friday hot day and compare between Thomann.de, Musicstore.de, and the software retailers (audiodeluxe.com, jrrshop.com, pluginboutique.com, timespace.com) and eventually Conrad.de for gear (they already have deals right now).


----------



## JEPA (Nov 18, 2018)

don't forget ebay.de (for trusted gear retailers e.g. mac/pc) and amazon.de for comparisons !


----------



## d.healey (Nov 18, 2018)

Why not talk to Thomann? Tell them your plans and ask them what deals they have coming up and what discounts they can offer you.


----------

